# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Согласно тесту ДНК, предками Гитлера были евреи

## Irina

*
БЕРЛИН, 24 августа. Согласно результатам ДНК-тестов, некоторые предки Адольфа Гитлера были евреями и чернокожими. К такому открытию пришли немецкие ученые после того, как изучили ДНК нескольких родственников Гитлера.
*
«Результаты исследования удивительными! Гитлер не был бы счастлив от них», – цитирует Haaretz слова генетика Ронни Декорт, сказанные им в интервью журналу Knack.

Журналист немецкого издания Knack Жан-Поль Малдерс разыскал 39 родственников Гитлера. Их удалось разыскать с помощью историка Марка Вермерена. Малдерс взял образец слюны австрийского фермера Норберта Х., который является отдаленным родственником Гитлера. Кроме того, журналист сумел разыскать трех родственников немецкого диктатора в Нью-Йорке и раздобыть образец слюны одного из них. Для этого Малдерсу пришлось подобрать салфетку, которую выбросил племянник Гитлера Александр Стюарт-Хьюстон, сообщает Inright.ru.

В результате анализа двух образцов ДНК Малдерсу и Вермерену удалось установить, что у Гитлера был сын, которого родила французская крестьянка во времена первой мировой войны. «Эта связь неопровержима. Y-хромосомы идентичны», — заявил журналист.

Однако анализ Y-хромосомы родственников Гитлера привел и к более интересным результатам. Ученые обнаружили гаплогруппу E1b1b, которая практически не встречается в Германии и Западной Европе. Данная гаплогруппа зародилась в Африке и часто встречается у евреев."Обычно она встречается в Марокко, в Алжире, Тунисе. Поэтому мы можем сделать вывод, что предки Гитлера были теми людьми, которых он презирал», — объяснил Малдерс.

Самое же интересное заключается в том, что гаплогруппа E1b1b наиболее распространена у ашкеназских евреев, уточняет Газета.ru. Ашкенази – это потомки европейских евреев, которые не являются сефардами, то есть выходцами из Испании, южной Франции, Турции и частично Италии. Термин «ашкенази» происходит от еврейского названия средневековой Германии, воспринимавшейся как место расселения потомков Аскеназа, внука Иафета.

Стоит отметить, что идеология национал-социализма, приверженцем и одним из основателей которой был Гитлер, относила семитские и славянские народы к «грязным», а очищение Германии от евреев было одним из основных пунктов политики Гитлера.

Слухи о том, что Адольф Гитлер имеет еврейские корни, появлялись и ранее, уточняет Lenta.ru. Так, есть теория, что биологическим отцом Алоиса Гитлера, который, в свою очередь, был отцом немецкого диктатора, мог являться сын банкира-еврея. Достоверного подтверждения эта версия не получила.

Как ранее сообщал «Росбалт», ДНК-тестирование фрагмента черепа, хранящегося в Москве, привело к появлению очередной серии предположений о том, что Гитлер в действительности бежал. Речь не может идти о Еве Браун, поскольку она проглотила ампулу с цианидом.

Исследования проводила молекулярный биолог Линда Штраусбауг из университета Коннектикута вместе с коллегами из Нью-Йорка. Кроме того, ученые подвергли анализу фрагменты окровавленной ткани с софы, на которой, как предполагается, покончил с собой Гитлер. Ученые установили, что кровь принадлежит мужчине, но они не могут доказать, что это кровь Гитлера: не существует «биологического материала», так как дальние родственники диктатора отказались от сотрудничества.

Гипотеза о бегстве Гитлера не такая уж нереальная, отмечает Порчиани. Возможно, существует некая подземная галерея, известна и история о том, как 30 апреля 1945 года спецслужбами фюрера был убит его двойник.

----------


## vova230

У всех можно найти предков евреев или чернокожих. Мы ведь все братья и сестры от Адама и Евы.

----------

